# Acer Aspire One 150



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Just treated myself to one of the new baby notebooks. (Acer Aspire One 150). What a cracking little beast it is, I was worried that maybe being stripped down notebook it was maybe too light for many applications but I was wrong. Highly recommendend for anyone travelling lots and not wanting to lug a heavy laptop about. Looks stunning in the deep metailc blue rather than the iffy white and pinks!!!

Rog


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I bought one for the missus yesterday, been playing on it today. Great bit of kit, fast and light and looks superb in blue. Great as she travels to uni so it fits the bill perfectly


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Been looking at these along with the MSI Wind and Eee PC1000 for a cheap small laptop to have a mess around with Linux.

Might wait for the Dell to come out before making up my mind on which one to buy


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

IanG said:


> Been looking at these along with the MSI Wind and Eee PC1000 for a cheap small laptop to have a mess around with Linux.
> 
> Might wait for the Dell to come out before making up my mind on which one to buy


I would not advise buying such a device to learn Linux. The manufacturers haver done everything they can to insulate the user from Linux itself.

I think the Eee runs Centros, and has a linux-based OpenBIOS as a standalone OS substitute.

The keyboards on all these devices are very small for touch typing. For Apple users, the @ key is _not_ <shift-2>, which is very annoying.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

fjs said:


> I would not advise buying such a device to learn Linux. The manufacturers haver done everything they can to insulate the user from Linux itself.
> 
> I think the Eee runs Centros, and has a linux-based OpenBIOS as a standalone OS substitute.
> 
> The keyboards on all these devices are very small for touch typing. For Apple users, the @ key is _not_ <shift-2>, which is very annoying.


There's plenty info on the net showing how to install and run full linux distros on these devices and I've been an IT Manager in a very large organisation for a number of years so should be okay


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

IanG said:


> ...I've been an IT Manager in a very large organisation for a number of years so should be okay...


I'll resist saying anything. Good Luck.

It would be very interesting - if you go this route - for you to post your experiences one day. I am particularly interested in which distro you finally choose, and whether you have a GUI.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, sadly this one is running Linpus linux, pretty useless for learning as its all packaged up like windows :/

If you want to mess without messing. get ubuntu installed on a seperate partion


----------



## Mr_Bond_Uk (Aug 2, 2008)

the eeepc runs xandros as an os


----------

